# Repaired Leaky roof still leaks



## hal99025 (Jan 31, 2006)

My roof was leaking really badly because of a rotting portion.  We ripped all that out and replaced it, patching new boards and shingles with the old undamaged ones. Most of the roof stopped leaking except for this portion on the edge of the roof right up against the wall.  Every time it rains water drips down onto our couch and end table.  I'm not sure why it is still leaking when there is brand new shingles up there.  It's right where the old is joined with the new so that could be the problem.  Also at the corner of our house on the underside of the roof that juts out the siding is coming down and I don't know how to fix that.  Any ideas?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 31, 2006)

Sounds like you are missing the wall flashing. As I posted in another area if you do not repair or replace the wall or step flashing against the wall when you put a new roof over an old one, you will get water.Remove what you did and make sure your flashing detail is also not the problem. My suggestion is to go to your library,book or lumber yard for a book on roofing or a real answer. Without seeing the problem we here can not pinpoint the problem,  but we can get you in the right direction. 

Good luck.
Brian


----------



## MONTY (Aug 23, 2006)

hal99025 said:
			
		

> My roof was leaking really badly because of a rotting portion.  We ripped all that out and replaced it, patching new boards and shingles with the old undamaged ones. Most of the roof stopped leaking except for this portion on the edge of the roof right up against the wall.  Every time it rains water drips down onto our couch and end table.  I'm not sure why it is still leaking when there is brand new shingles up there.  It's right where the old is joined with the new so that could be the problem.  Also at the corner of our house on the underside of the roof that juts out the siding is coming down and I don't know how to fix that.  Any ideas?


//////////////////
MONTY HERE AGAIN.......NOW, HERE'S WHATYOU DO. GO TO A HOME DEPOT OR A ROOFING SUPPLY STORE & BUY 5 GALLONS OF EMULSION. $20.00
ALSO, IFYOU CAN FIND RETRO-MAT OR; SPUN WOVEN POLYESTER X 24" X 365' ROLLS...$25.00 ABC ROOFING SUPPLY
AT DOLLAR GENERAL THEY SELL HOUSE BROOMS FOR A DOLLAR.
1-OPENBUCKET & APPLY COATING THOROUGH,BUTR NOT THICK.
2-SPREAD OUT WITH BROOM.
3-EMBED POLYESTER WHILE WET.
4-DONT PULL TIGHT. SMOOTH OUT WRINKLES AS CLOSEASYOU CAN. WRINKLES DONT MATTER. {FOLLOW STEP5}
5-COAT POLYESTER WITH EMULSION & GENTLY WORK INTO FABRIC.
6-WAIT A GOOD 20 DAYS & PAINT WHATEVER COLOR YOU WANT.
LOVELY FIX I PROMISE.
{CALL A ROOFER, NOT A SALESMAN}


----------

